
Anonymous social networks - ttunguz
http://tomasztunguz.com/2012/02/22/anonymous-social-networks/
======
soumyadeb
A purely peer-to-peer social network or even something like a photo-sharing
website sounds quite tricky. How do I ensure that the node on which the
picture I am looking for is available? Traditional peer-to-peer networks
solved this problem my making redundant copies of files and hoping atleast one
will be available. However that may not be a viable solution for private data
like pictures etc.

